# Park Tools - Anyone know which of their tools are rebranded?



## SNS (Nov 21, 2013)

I am very happy with my Park USA tools, and keep adding to the collection when I need a specific tool. I know that 'you never regret buying quality' etc, however, some Park tools appear to be rebranded tools from mainstream tool manufacturers. So you can buy the same quality, but for less money if you go with the original brand.

For example, Park admit (as it's a good thing) that their allen keys are Bondhus allen keys (over moulded at Park maybe?), so you can get the same quality allen keys for less from Bondhus.



























The Park allen key set runs around $50-60 I think, yet the Bondhus T-handle is more like $25, or the non-overmoulded allen key for $10. So what I'm wondering now though, is who makes the pliers and screwdrivers?* Can I buy the same pliers and screwdrivers in a different color for half the price? *I don't have any similar pliers at home to compare these to, but maybe someone else has them?









-SNS

PS I'm not looking to start a thread where people chime in and say 'just buy the Park stuff', or 'Pedros is way better' etc. Just saying that if the EXACT same thing is sold under the original brand for half price, then I'm plenty happy to have some of the tools in my toolbox not be blue and have some more green in my wallet.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

the plain L style allen keys are bondhus. bondhus t handles are not the same as park. the pliers i have been trying to find the OEM but can't source it. the style of rivet they use is a unique start type pattern and i have not seen them around. i am more curious in finding the OEM only for curiosity sake. their pliers are average quality. i prefer channellock and knipex brand pliers. in general park's non bike specific tools are not that great or are a poor value


----------



## SNS (Nov 21, 2013)

reptilezs said:


> the plain L style allen keys are bondhus. bondhus t handles are not the same as park. the pliers i have been trying to find the OEM but can't source it. the style of rivet they use is a unique start type pattern and i have not seen them around. i am more curious in finding the OEM only for curiosity sake. their pliers are average quality. i prefer channellock and knipex brand pliers. in general park's non bike specific tools are not that great or are a poor value


Yeah, I thought the Park over moulded allen keys were the standard L bondhus, but then over moulded. The bondhus T ones are not the same as Park, but would be a fine alternative for a lot less money.

I've found a few images of american made pliers, but none match up to the Parks. I'm still pretty sure it'd be uneconomic for Park to make pliers when they'd sell so few. I can't find the picture again, but these channel locks look similar from a distance.


----------



## Balto78 (Oct 1, 2013)

If it's specifically Park rebrands you're after, I can't help you. But if you want good quality, I completely agree with reptilezs that knipex is excellent. Channellock is also good, but to me it's a step down. Wera makes great screwdrivers, especially the lasertip line. The textured surface really makes a big difference with phillips head screws. Also great in terms of ergonomics and tip hardness.

Wera Kraftform Plus 334/6 Screwdriver Set with Rack and Lasertip, 6-Pieces: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

Love my Weras. Every time I use them I'm glad I sprang for them.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been a professional mechanic most of my life, so I already had a hefty collection of Snap on tools. I really only needed bike specific stuff. The allens and sockets and whatnot were more than up to the task of wrenching on bikes. 
I also agree that Knipex makes excellent pliers and cutters. I've actually got some Snap on stuff that they rebranded from Knipex.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

When it comes to contract manufacturing just because somebody makes something for somebody else doesn't mean it's the same thing. KMC manufactures some chains for Shimano, but they make better quality stuff for Shimano than what they put there own name on. So while Bondhus makes the Park hex wrenches it doesn't necessarily mean much. The 'gold' Bondhus allens are the one's you want, Enco has metric and SAE on sale for $22 right now, they are tighter fitting and better quality than their black oxide allens. 

As a general rule of thumb I only buy bike specific tools from bike companies. If you are looking for general sockets, allens, screw drivers and what not there are better tools found from general service tool makers.


----------

